# 2500 Silverado 6.0 and 6000lb trailer



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I will be towing a 6000lb travel trailer in the near future and was wondering what you guys are getting for mpg's. I obviously know its isnt going to be very good but I'm asking from more of a plannin perspective than anything else. I'm trying to figure out how long the trip is going to take factoring in stops for fuel and driving probably under the speed limit most of the way.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

With 9,000LBS behind my truck I average about 4-5MPG's, pulling up and down hills... MIleage isn't going to be good lol


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

holy horse shi*. i was shootin for around 7-8. i was at about 2500rpms cruisin at 60, and i already had an additional 1000lbs of sand and gear in the bed. i think minus that and along with mine bein 3000lbs less i should be able to make it


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

9000 lb Haulmark toyhauler from Toledo Oh to Hedgesville WV and back I averaged mid 9s for the whole trip including 10mph uphills flat on the floor in WV to PA turnpike thru the mtns. In the flat areas I would run about 70. I was actually very pleased with that.
2004 Chevy 2500 6.0 CC/SB 4x4 on BFG All Terrains.

Chris


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mkwl;989639 said:


> With 9,000LBS behind my truck I average about 4-5MPG's, pulling up and down hills... MIleage isn't going to be good lol


Matt,
how hard to you hit the pedal trying to accelerate ? Its not that much extra work to keep a 15K lbs load going compared to a 6K lbs load. Law of inertia, a object in motion wants to stay in motion, all you have to do is accelerate it and over come any addition drag and wind resistance.

My fuel mileage on the highway is only about a gallon or so less then usual when I am towning so around 10-11. However if your trying to put your foot through the firewall, its possible to do a lot worse


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

so should i be planning for about 7-8 just to play it safe?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I towed an 8000 pound 5th wheel to Florida. Figure on 200 miles a tank so about 6-7mpg's. Also when that needle gets low it goes down quick. Dont bypass a gas station.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

sounds like its gonna be a long drive


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I pulled my 16 x7 enclosed trailer from Indiana to Las Vegas, empty going out and loaded coming back so probably 4000 going and 7500 back. My 6.0 CCsb got 7.9 mpg going and 7.3 mpg coming back. I had my foot in it pretty good, doing 70-75 most of the time. If you can slow down and keep it around 55 or 60 that would improve a bunch. 8 mpg should be no problem, maybe 9 mpg.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Novadiecast;989826 said:


> I pulled my 16 x7 enclosed trailer from Indiana to Las Vegas, empty going out and loaded coming back so probably 4000 going and 7500 back. My 6.0 CCsb got 7.9 mpg going and 7.3 mpg coming back. I had my foot in it pretty good, doing 70-75 most of the time. If you can slow down and keep it around 55 or 60 that would improve a bunch. 8 mpg should be no problem, maybe 9 mpg.


I will definitly be keeping speeds low to due my lack of experience hauling trailers and not to beat on the truck too much. 1500 miles should be interesting. luckily ill have a copilot


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Id say 8-10 to keep it safe. I made it from my house (right on lake erie basically) to Dayton on 1 tank, with my trailer behind it. Trailer is 2100 empty and had my car, 3,000 lbs on that. Kept it around 75 the whole time. Not sure how many miles it was, but I know it is 4.5 hrs to Dayton from my house. Then Dayton to Terre Haute Indiana needed more gas, then I filled up again on the Missouri/Illinois state line. That tank made it from St.Louis to Kansas City, then to Joplin Missouri. Got real crap mileage once I started pulling the grades in the Ozarks. Did much better coming back empty. Also keep in mind I barely let the tank get below 1/2. I kept it 70/75 the whole time as well. My best that trip was 20mpg. But mine also has a tune, exhaust, etc so dont expect yours to be as good, lol. Oh and mine is 2000 Silverado 2500 4x4 with the 4.10's and 6.0.


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

my 02 chevy pulling my old 14000gvw equipment trailer and vermeer 24x40 boring machine at 75 i was getting 8-9 miles to the gallon


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

chcav1218;989645 said:


> holy horse shi*. i was shootin for around 7-8. i was at about 2500rpms cruisin at 60, and i already had an additional 1000lbs of sand and gear in the bed. i think minus that and along with mine bein 3000lbs less i should be able to make it


shouldnt your truck be doing like 18-2000 rpms not 2500?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Triple L;989942 said:


> shouldnt your truck be doing like 18-2000 rpms not 2500?


idk you tell me lol


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

do a tune up first if its due and that will help if it is due for one anyways.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

all i know is my duramax does 1600 rpm at 65 mph....


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Triple L;989942 said:


> shouldnt your truck be doing like 18-2000 rpms not 2500?


yup it should. I spin about 2200 at 65 on the highway


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

do you pull in od or direct?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

OD with tow/haul. I am always surprised at some of the hills I can pull with out down shifting, and then some times it kicks out of OD for no apparent reason at all. towing is really all about keeping the momentum going


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

BigLou80;990046 said:


> yup it should. I spin about 2200 at 65 on the highway[/QUOTE
> 
> Itoo run right at 2200 rpm at 65 ish, must be 4:10 gears.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not even sure what gears are on my truck. I never asked when I bought it and I'm not sure how to check. Someone enlighten me?


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Check the RPO codes in your glovebox, there are websites you can go to and check what the codes mean, if you check let me know and ill let you know where to look on the internet. I would bet you have 4.10s by the RPM numbers you are giving us, mine are right around the same.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would be willing to bet you have 4.10 gears. Mine has the 4.10's and the rpms and speed sound about right. You can go to your local Chevy dealer with your VIN number and the service department should be able to give you a print out with the RPO's your truck has and what they are. That will answer any question about your truck!!


----------

